# EOS Cinema Still On The Way?



## Chad (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm a bit confused. I've read reports of EOS Cinema cameras in development, but the stories are a bit old. Of course, the C300 is out, but was that the camera the old reports turned out to be? 

Or are there still more affordable, DSLR style EOC Cinema cameras on the way some time in 2012? 

If so, it would be a dream come true. The 5D Mark III looks great, but something more affordable in the cinema line would be amazing. 

Anyone happen to know?


----------



## NormanBates (Mar 2, 2012)

the 4K cinema camera project was unveiled at the C300 debut
it definitely is not the 5D3, and it should appear before oct-2012 (they said it would be out in less than a year, IIRC)
but I wouldn't expect it to be any cheaper than the C300


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 3, 2012)

Canon has been showing the prototype at all the major events, since development was announced on november 3. Another official announcement will happen, but no one knows when. Likely later this spring, or this fall. There is little doubt that it is coming this year.


----------

